# 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics....



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

Started this swap a few months ago into my 1988 Jetta GLI 16V. Car is dark silver with grey recaro interior.
Suspension- all new factory parts plus bilstein sport shocks, vr6 strut bearings, and custom springs. 5x100 conversion spindles with a2 suspension and custom front brake rotors.
brakes - 11.3"fronts, rear disc, all x-drilled rotors, stainless lines, ferodo ds2500 pads.

Drivetrain - 2002 AWV motor and EGX 5-speed trans. Motor has 9.3:1 compression, variable cam timing, ko3 sport turbo. EGX trans has 3.94 r&P. Used corrado vr6 front and rear subframes. The corrado vr6 subframes allow use of the newer 2-piece motor mounts which I think are a superior design over standard a2 motor mounts. All 3 motor mounts were modified to be HD and limit engine movement without causing excess vibration in the chassis. Passat TDI engine mount brackets were used to BOLT IN this eng/trans with no custom mounts. To make the EGX transaxle work with the oem a2 driveshafts, o2j 100mm inner driveaxle flanges were sourced from a o2j out of a 2.0l car. This trans would also work by the way but it has a shorter 4.24 R&P which would be too close ratio for my preference with plans for a larger turbo as soon as possible. While I was swapping the drivaxle flanges, I noticed that there were springs similar to the older O2O trans'. So I added some hardened steel shims to increase the factory static breakaway torqu to 120 ft/lbs. With these flanges, the a2 axles bolt right up to the 1.8t trans. Used corrado vr6 clutch hydraulics, g-60 firewall brace to hold clutch master, o2a a2 pedal cluster, 02j shifter box custom mounted into tunnel. Factory 1.8t downpipe and cat.
Fuel injection- This is from a 1998 Passat with AEB engine. ECU, wiring harness, 4 coils, 4 injectors, MAF sensor, both o2 sensors, coolant temp sensor (from an a3 2.0l to work correctly with the oem a2 instrument cluster), ignitor, knock sensors, throttle body (with corrado vr6 throttle cable) barometric pressure sensor, and reference sensors are all needed to use this simpler fuel injection. This setup has no immobilzer to worry about, no pedal to mount, no emissions equipment to take up space, and is easier to wire in requiring about 10 wires to be spliced to work properly.
Here are some pics if photopoint image hosting is working today....
Jetta with corrado vr6 subframes and HD mounts








Assembly bolted in using g-60 front motor mount bracket(not as good a fit as the passat TDI front engine mount bracket which is hard to find used) The corrado g60- front motor mount bracket would be perfect for someone doing this swap and using the oem a2 front motor mount and carrier.








Passat TDI front engine mount bracket which fits perfectly with newer style subframe. Upper rad hose borrowed from Passat TDI fits perfect with a2 radiator. Lower hose found at autozone, don't know what it was originally intended for but it fits.








This is an EGX O2J 1.8t trans bolted to a2 jetta 100mm axles using flanges from a 2.0l o2j trans.








Connecting about 10 or so wires from the AEB engine harness is easy in the central electric 1 fusebox of the 88 jetta. Why would anyone install the ENTIRE a4 chassis harness into an a2 over doing this is a mystery to me.... BTW, the Drive-by-wire harness can also be swapped using ONLY the engine harness (also about 10 or so wires that would need to be spliced) using a REVO/APR IMMO defeat. 








Oem a2 cluster with 160 mph speedo. This cluster fits best in this dash and doesn't look rigged or angled wrong. All lights, speedo, and tach work.








Pic of DBC "P" brain, ignitor only used with older style coils (these coils are better because they are'nt under recall by VW), and the barometric pressure sensor.








How I connected one of the turbo coolant lines








I plan on having r134a A/C, I'll post on that later along with results from the first test drive in the next week or so. Future plans are a big turbo and standalone.
Ryan

_Modified by moneymakin at 6:22 PM 7-14-2004_


_Modified by moneymakin at 6:26 PM 7-14-2004_


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Lots of good info and no BS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (vr6swap)*

Moneymakin', 
just curious, you plan for a larger turbo soon, I haven't seen much for this management to support larger turbo programs. I was contemplating putting my AWW-AEB back to AWW and going w/Revo because of this.
What are your plans? BTW thx for the practical solutions you shared as far as mounts and flanges, this type of info is needed to help these swaps take off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit : which gen Passat TDI do you refer to, FWD B4's?


_Modified by i81b4u at 8:21 AM 6-4-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_Connecting about 10 or so wires from the AEB engine harness is easy in the central electric 1 fusebox of the 88 jetta. Why would anyone install the ENTIRE a4 chassis harness into an a2 over doing this is a mystery to me.... 

I can think of one or two reasons







But yeah, the way you did it is pretty much the only way to do it semi-easily. If I were to do this swap for people, this is the way I'd do it. Especialy because of the nature of the coils and the secondary output stage.
Just out of curiosity, did your cluster just sorta work, or did you have to do some special modifications for tach and speedo?
Also, you say the motor has variable cam timing...but with that AEB wiring harness, that's defunct, right?
Can't wait till the pictures work







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (punkassjim)*

Not exactly sure how I;m going to fuel the big turbo yet, it's probably at least six months away anyways. I was thinking of using Autronic standalone, but I'll be exploring posibilties of using the AEB EFI before I spend that money.
Passat TDI front bracket if from a 1996 (b3 I think).
Speedometer works fine with a corrado g-60 speedo cable hooked up to the o2j trans. Some instrument clusters the tach works and some don't, some work when you run the signal thru a filter or an old style igntion box. Since there's no 4-6 cyl conversion needed, once you've got the tach reading, you're done.
Yes you are correct that the variable cam timing is not hooked up right now. I drove it a few days ago for the first time, and it's quite fast so I'd say it doesn't miss it much. I may use an MSD rpm-based auxilary pulsed width ouptut controller to try to utilize this feature. Autronic would also allow me to control this valve.
Sorry about the pics, does anyone know of a free picture hosting site I could use that wotks better that photopoint?? For those who can't see the pics, try this link to my photopoint album (my user name is "XIXANG") 
http://www.printroom.com/ViewA...79185
Ryan


_Modified by moneymakin at 3:48 PM 6-4-2004_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_ ...
Connecting about 10 or so wires from the AEB engine harness is easy in the central electric 1 fusebox of the 88 jetta. Why would anyone install the ENTIRE a4 chassis harness into an a2 over doing this is a mystery to me.... BTW, the Drive-by-wire harness can also be swapped using ONLY the engine harness (also about 10 or so wires that would need to be spliced) using a REVO IMMO defeat. 
...

There are as many reasons for for doing a swap as there are ways to get it done. The way you have done it is probably the least complicated way to get horspower to the wheels. Nice!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_Yes you are correct that the variable cam timing is not hooked up right now. I drove it a few days ago for the first time, and it's quite fast so I'd say it doesn't miss it much. I may use an MSD rpm-based auxilary pulsed width ouptut controller to try to utilize this feature. Autronic would also allow me to control this valve.

I wouldn't bother. The VCT in vw/audi motors is there solely for emissions purposes, and doesn't help power appreciably anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was just curious if you had gotten it working.


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_Not exactly sure how I;m going to fuel the big turbo yet, it's probably at least six months away anyways. I was thinking of using Autronic standalone, but I'll be exploring posibilties of using the AEB EFI before I spend that money.
Passat TDI front bracket if from a 1996 (b3 I think).


Don't forget about the Pro Tuner SE piggyback from Renner that is coming out soon, that may be the solution for the AEB ECU, I know these ECU's are limited as to how far they can drive the injectors, but I'm surprised a simple solution isn't as easy as larger injectors and a chip tuned accordingly, good luck with the rest of the project though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_
Don't forget about the Pro Tuner SE piggyback from Renner that is coming out soon, that may be the solution for the AEB ECU, I know these ECU's are limited as to how far they can drive the injectors, but I'm surprised a simple solution isn't as easy as larger injectors and a chip tuned accordingly, good luck with the rest of the project though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
It would appear the limited market keeps most chip gurus from doing much for the AEB swap guys. I've been told that Garret does some custom programming, but I never got a reply to my email. 
A couple people on this forum have posted they got custom chips from ATP. That might be another option, but ATP's rep for inconsistent customer service kinda bothers me. 
I've heard some scientific theorizing about whether software written for a smaller combo can fuel a bigger turbo *IF* you have the MAF and injector sizing right. Supposedly some of the MK4 guys are doing this to rock big turbos without a program specific to their combo.


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (vr6swap)*

I drove the car home today for the first time using a temporary intercooler bypass. I LOVE IT!!!!! I've missed driving this car more than I thought. The car handles incredible, stops on a dime, and has decent power for a stock non-intercooled 1.8t.
Next step is to order all of my u-bends and silicone hoses and start on the intercooler. I have a large front mount that I removed from a burnt Subaru WRX. It seems to have survived the fire and it's definitely an aftermarket intercooler. After that a 3" downpipe and exhaust are coming and a chip for the ko3. That should keep me happy for awhile. 
As for fueling a big turbo. Sizing the injectors correctly for the amount of air that will be flowed is important. If the factory timing isn't too crazy or anything, I don't see why I couldn't install the larger injectors that are sized to my larger turbo and use an adjustable fuel pressure regulator to turn down pressure at idle to compensate for the larger injectors. It's worth a couple of dyno runs to see how close I can get to the correct A/F ratio IF the timing in the factory ECU allows. This is assuming that I will also not have much luck getting anyone to burn a custom AEB chip for a big turbo. I'm sure that there are ways to make it work decent, but driveabililty throughout the rpm range and gas mileage might have issues since it would probably end up over-fueled at certain rpms to keep it safe everywhere.
I have heard of some good results using piggyback, but the thought of 2 ecu's bugs me a little. Autronic would be my first solution since my friend has a tuning shop that specializes in Autronic, and he would be able to help me tune it easily. He is currently working on a 2.0l 20v with gt30( I think) that is pushing some rather large #'s. 
Thanks for the interest in my project guys, I'll keep updating on intercooler, exhaust, and A/C as it comes along.

RYan


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Very informative, thanks
Richard


----------



## RidintheVW (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Hey moneymakin', 
Your car sounds sweet. I have a 91 golf and I am trying to get a 1.8t for it. Some poeple I would need to sledge the firewall to get the turbo to fit, would you agree with that? I am also curious if you found all of your parts easily through other volkswagen and audi models in order to hook up the 1.8t to the Jetta. Get back to me on this.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (RidintheVW)*

AH yea! i feel the AEB injection. i'm rocking it on my AWW 98 GTi. can't wait to look at the pics (no time)


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (RidintheVW)*

UPDATE!!!!! 7-14-04
First I'll answer the last question, no no problems fitting turbo and yes it's a lot of work to source out all of the components needed from various vw's, you just have to search around. Overall, the 1.8t is one of the harder motors to swap, just read all the other posts and you'll see what people have to do to get the stuff in. Yeah, AEB fuel injection rocks!!! Easy, reliable, no emssions crap!
Here's the update. I'm going to waterfest so I got off my ass and worked till the wee hours of the morning to get the intercooler in, 3"downpipe and custom exhaust, chip, A/C, 16" tt wheels, misc repairs, and a bit of cleaning. Here are some pics thru a new pic hosting site, when I have time, I'll get all my pics working.

For A/C I used a new a2 exp valve for r134a, new a2 consensor and receiver drier, and had the a2 compressor lines modified to have the 1.8t compressor fittings on them, still getting it perfect but the A/C is cold!! Driving 12 hours from cincy to new york w/o A/C would get old aftert awhile.








For front mount, I found a used greddy of of a burnt WRX. It needed to be repaired, but it was worth it. Mandrels from jegs, couplers and clamps from ATP and a LONG night and it's in. Seems to do the job well, car is VERY fast. going to have it dynoed soon.








Exhaust consists of a 3" stainless downpipe made from a 45 bend and 3" flex from ATP, 3" straight back to rear axle, 2.5" TT over axle pipe (not too loud for daily driving) flowmaster and 3" tailpipe.








Speedline 16x7 wheels are very rare on TT's, most have 17". I don't like 17" wheels on a2's, too heavy and they are a rough ride. 15"er's give the best in performance but when I saw these 16" wheels, I had to have them. I better not see anyone else at waterfestwith these wheels
















Here's a pic of the car done, it'll be in the exhibition class at waterfest.








Ryan


_Modified by moneymakin at 6:28 PM 7-14-2004_


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Had the jetta dynoed today, first run was 178hp @the wheels on a DynoDynamics dynomometer. The dynodynamics dyno reads much lower WHP #'s than most others but calculates a 30% driveline loss which means about 254HP @the crank!! And it feels like it. The dynodynamics also doesn't give torque#'s instead it gives "tractive effort" #'s which are meaningless to most people, but I would guess that the car has close to 300 ft/lbs of torque @the crank. 
I also switched to the [email protected] bar injectors that most 1.8t's have over the Aeb injectors which are [email protected] bar. I have some sort of chip in my ECU, and I cranked in the wastegate a few turns. A/F looks real good and it peaks at 19psi before dropping to 11psi at 6800rpm.
I also tried hooking up 12v straight to the cam control, and it actually lost horsepower. So either the VCT in 1.8t's is for emissions, it doesn't do a whole lot, or I need pulsed width output control to benefit from it. Either way, the car feels great. Roasts tires with ease









Ryan


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

nice...very nice.


----------



## RidintheVW (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Is there any such thing as a header for the 1.8T or is there only turbo-back exhausts?


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Great Writeup


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (RidintheVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RidintheVW* »_Is there any such thing as a header for the 1.8T or is there only turbo-back exhausts?


with a turbo theres no header ..... the turbo bolts right to the exhuast manifold and then to the down pipe


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Excellent and informative write-up. Great looking project for the small bumper A2's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_.
I also tried hooking up 12v straight to the cam control, and it actually lost horsepower. So either the VCT in 1.8t's is for emissions, it doesn't do a whole lot, or I need pulsed width output control to benefit from it. Either way, the car feels great. Roasts tires with ease









Ryan

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work. I believe in stock form, the VCT had two states, normal, and massive overlap (no help for a turbo) which was used for EGR.


----------



## RidintheVW (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Hey Moneymakin' 
What did you get your 1.8t from? Like model, year, and did you buy it from a company or did you just strip it from a vw at the junkyard


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (RidintheVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RidintheVW* »_Hey Moneymakin' 
What did you get your 1.8t from? Like model, year, and did you buy it from a company or did you just strip it from a vw at the junkyard
 


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_2002 AWV motor and EGX 5-speed trans


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (RidintheVW)*

Here's a pic of my donor car....








Motor and trans are from a 2002 new beetle, I pulled them myself. Anyone who has info on the cam controls for 1.8t's (and 24v vr6) I'm looking for any info, links, etc. I'd prefer real knowledge, not what you think it does, thanks.
Thanks for all the postitive replies. It's been a lot of work but it's really paying off now. The car is now my only running car and a daily driver. The trip to waterfest was awesome. The show was great and the car performed flawlessly including roasting a set of cheap tires at the sheraton hotel friday night before getting harassed by the Edison police who forced me to sit in my rubber smoke filled car for awhile. Tire smoke sucks!!! A/C is real nice too.
I'll keep updating as I tweak and tune here and there, probably won't be anything new for ahwile though. later
ryan


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Wow, great swap!! Looks very neat and clean. 

Oh, and that Beetle got drilled!!!


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Can you tell me the part number for those axle flanges. Thanks


----------



## wagenbob (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_Here's a pic of my donor car....








Motor and trans are from a 2002 new beetle, I pulled them myself. Anyone who has info on the cam controls for 1.8t's (and 24v vr6) I'm looking for any info, links, etc. I'd prefer real knowledge, not what you think it does, thanks.
Thanks for all the postitive replies. It's been a lot of work but it's really paying off now. The car is now my only running car and a daily driver. The trip to waterfest was awesome. The show was great and the car performed flawlessly including roasting a set of cheap tires at the sheraton hotel friday night before getting harassed by the Edison police who forced me to sit in my rubber smoke filled car for awhile. Tire smoke sucks!!! A/C is real nice too.
I'll keep updating as I tweak and tune here and there, probably won't be anything new for ahwile though. later
ryan

My brother and I have a wrecked 2001 beetle with 3100 miles waiting to transplant. Your post has given me hope that this is not an impossible dream. Reading punkassjim and VR6'00'GTIs write-ups put a healthy dose of fear in me. I think I lack the patience (and skill, I shouldn't lie) to take their route. Once again, great write-up and great looking swap. Keep us posted!


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Question- What downpipe are you running? Full custom or is it meant for mk4's? Got a close up from below by chance? TIA


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (wagenbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagenbob* »_
My brother and I have a wrecked 2001 beetle with 3100 miles waiting to transplant. Your post has given me hope that this is not an impossible dream. Reading punkassjim and VR6'00'GTIs write-ups put a healthy dose of fear in me. I think I lack the patience (and skill, I shouldn't lie) to take their route. Once again, great write-up and great looking swap. Keep us posted!

My thread (VR6GTI'00') is so dated now. There are several people, like moneymakin, who have figured out better ways to get it done. Punkassjim's car is a whole different thing, the ultimate hybrid.
GTiG60, the downpipe depends on which 1.8t (exhaust manifold) you use. If you use a transverse engine a mkIV downpipe 2.5" or less will work. If you use a longtitudinal engine you will have to make a downpipe or get one made for the swap by Techtonics (it's in their catalog or you can get it from Futrell).


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (VR6GTI'00')*

So if I run a motor from a 01 GTi, then the biggest DP I can fit in a mk2 is 2.5"?? I'd like to see pics how he did the 3" then







What size are you running Louis?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (GTiG6O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiG6O* »_So if I run a motor from a 01 GTi, then the biggest DP I can fit in a mk2 is 2.5"?? I'd like to see pics how he did the 3" then







What size are you running Louis? 

I'm running 2.5" and had to smooth the tunnel just a bit to stop the flexpipe from hitting under torque. A 3" must fit if moneymakin is running one but the flexpipe must be closer to the exhaust manifold or the tunnel has to be clearanced (bent).
Here is a pic of the 2.5" Techtonics mkIV dp installed in my mkII.








This is a pic of the OEM mkIV dp verses the Techtonics 2.5" (top). Note the position of the flexpipe on the Techtonics dp. That is the clearance issue. If the flexpipe were in the same position as the OEM pipe I think the 3.0" would fit no problem.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 11:07 AM 8-19-2004_


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (VR6GTI'00')*

Hey everyone, I thought my thread had died off so I haven't been checking it. The car is running great still, I drive it hard every chance I get and it takes my abuse with no problems. I'll answer some questions...

--don't know the part number for axle flanges but the info is on the vortex here somewhere if you search. I got mine out of a NB with a 2.0l engine. I belive that they list for $150 EACH. ($300 for both is a lot less $ and hassle than custom axles though)
--The 2001 beetle engine will work fine however sourcing out all of the necessary "AEB" fuel injection and getting it converted onto the transverse motor and wiring it up also requires an amount of skill and resourcefulness. BTW, if your beetle is an APH motor, you'll want to not use the APH injectors and some people have said that the APH has a smalled k03 too but I don't know for sure. If your beetle is a later 2001 with the AWV like mine, it's the same as the AWW which is a good motor.
---Yes I made the downpipe. There is plenty of room and it's easy because the outlet of the turbo is so large and already points in the right direction, it's a gimme if you can order pipe and weld. The mk4 dowpipes are close but require some bending and streching to work. I originally had the NB oem downpipe in the car. Here are two pics of the downpipe and under the car, all custom made except for the TT 2.5" over-the-axle pipe which BTW they also offer a 3" over-the-axle pipe for a2/a3 cars.
















---As far as how big you can fit, with all the transverse motors, you could probably get 4" in there if the flex was under the car. The clearance issues come into play if you use a downpipe from an a4 chassis car or an aftermarket downpipe meant for an a4 chassis car because the dimensions are slightly different. Meaning ANY a4 downpipe no matter what size will have to be squeezed in, so making your own is preferable if you are able, if not bring em to cincinnati and I'll make one for anyone who needs it.

ryan


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

The 1.8t fits nicely into every car....here are some others I've built...
2000 AWD w/aeb efi into 1986 Cabriolet....done in 2001








2001 AWD w/aeb efi into 1987 Scirocco....done in 2001








1997 AEB from Audi a4 into 1988 Audi 80 done in 2000....








1998 AEB from passat into 1985 GTI done in 1999....








ryan


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Money. did you use the AEB one window daisy wheel or the multi window AWV one for the cam position sensor? i used the AWW and everything is working fine. but i'm wondering if i'm losing something. driveability wise by not having the correct setup. any chance you have a P/N for the AEB one?


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (bengone1)*

I may have changed the housing if the plug was different I don't remember but I definitely didn't change the hall effect wheel. I've seen the funky looking wheel on the newer motors, so AEB has a single window??? If so I didn't even know and I guess it must not matter....don't know about the part#, try the dealer









ryan


----------



## veedub_18t (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , great thread , I think i'll go with that idea It s not the first time I hear about it but it the first time I the final result of this mods.... good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , Do you know where I get the electrical diagram for the AEB efi , I dont want to buy an other bentley, they are expensive .... 200$ CDN ,I wont do a collection










_Modified by veedub_18t at 10:32 AM 9-13-2004_


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (veedub_18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub_18t* »_ Do you know where I get the electrical diagram for the AEB efi , I dont want to buy an other bentley, they are expensive .... 200$ CDN ,I wont do a collection 
 
The Passat or Audi A4 CD-ROM's are a little cheaper than the paper manuals, check amazon.com.
At one point there was a Russian VW website that had most of the wiring diagrams for later models. I can't remember the address, though. Maybe somebody saved the link?


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (vr6swap)*

Dealer?







i'm in Wichita falls TX! the VW parts counter was an after thought. the dealership is an oversized gazeebo with windows. i tried to order the nice drainplug with the crush washer already on it and they couldn't do it. the plugs were the same it was just the wheel. i saw a pic of it in another post on this forum guess i'll have to search.


----------



## veedub_18t (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (bengone1)*

Thanks i'll check for the CD







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf97 (Jan 14, 2004)

in response to the previously posted pictures of the 1.8ts: wow you're good.


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (veedub_18t)*

Yeah, I don't know of any way other than the bentley manual to get the wiring diagrams. Get the book though, I had lots of trouble with the CD. Look for the book on EBAY.

As for the hall trigger wheel, I don't know who id going to just have one lying around and since it's relatively small and not complex, it probably wouldn't be too expensive at the dealer.
Thanks for all the thumbs up you guys, I appreciate it








ryan


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_Here's a pic of my donor car....










You mean to tell me you took a part that beetle to build your car? All that thing needed was one of those paintless dent removal guys, and a good wash and wax







. Seriously though, nice projects! Any other swaps you have done that might be interesting? I am in the middle of shoving a VR6 into a rabbit. Fun Stuff!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*

Thanks dude, great info


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (patatron)*

Actually, I did end up fixing that beetle and I put the 16v out of the jetta back into it and sold it to pay for everything...great deal!!! I've swapped all the possible gas motors into a1's and a2's and also some weird ones like a vr6 turbo rabbit convertible and a 20v turbo into an Audi 80.
ryan


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_









That car is in CO now!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (GTiG6O)*

you build awsome cars my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif enjoy


----------



## Volkdent2 (Jan 16, 2004)

Where does one get the K&N style aircleaner that attaches directly to the MAF sensor? I don't want to by one from ABD or whatever, because the charge a lot for some sparkly brackets and stuff. I just need the air cleaner by itself, then I'll throw a hose clamp on there.
Jason


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (Volkdent2)*

try autozone ir your local auto parts store, they should carry generic filters or search for k&n online.
ryan


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (moneymakin)*









Chris Logo's old car that Ryan built is what inspired me.
-Thanks Ryan!!
K04 is going in as we speak








See ya
-Andy


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t & O2J into A2 Jetta, factory swap parts, DBC EFI, pics.... (VR6GTI'00')*

...
Connecting about 10 or so wires from the AEB engine harness is easy in the central electric 1 fusebox of the 88 jetta. Why would anyone install the ENTIRE a4 chassis harness into an a2 over doing this is a mystery to me.... BTW, the Drive-by-wire harness can also be swapped using ONLY the engine harness (also about 10 or so wires that would need to be spliced) using a REVO IMMO defeat. 
...


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_
There are as many reasons for for doing a swap as there are ways to get it done. The way you have done it is probably the least complicated way to get horspower to the wheels. Nice!

Is this true for a vw with a CE2 fues box
I am planning on doing this to a A2 gti w'ce2 fues box and I wanted to use a AEB 1.8T
thanks
danny


_Modified by ddg60 at 1:24 PM 12-12-2004_


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (moneymakin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moneymakin* »_try autozone ir your local auto parts store, they should carry generic filters or search for k&n online.
ryan

True dat, Autozone special ordered mine for me.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kaizenro)*

How bad is the wheelspin on the car? in 1st 2nd and 3rd gears?
Just curious


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

nice swaps man ...i see that you had said you only swapped into a1's and a2's ...have you seen or done any 1.8t swaps into mk3's?? ...and if so i know there is a problem with the back motor mount for fitment ...but would you suggest getting vr6 motor mounts all around and a vr6 subframe? ....any help would be great ...thanx ....


----------



## trbo-4 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

Can I bring my scirocco to you so you can do my swap for me? You should be a pro at it now.


----------



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (trbo-4)*

Hey everyone, this is moneymakin. whoretex changes my password monthly and I can never seem to log in, sorry I havent replied. I started a new account, maybe I'll have better luck with this one!!
Andy, you're car is sweet!! Glad to see you didn't sell it.
ddg60 - yes you can splice into ce2 with no problem, I think Andy did this in the montana green car.
Audi4u - wheelspin without a quaife/peloquin is a reality. I shimmed the springs behind the axle flanges which helps a lot. Basically wheelspin isn't a real problem until it gets cold, then 1st and 2nd spin.
Myst dub - a2 and a3 chassis are almost identical, no problems with transverse motors, longitudinal motors the turbo will be really close to the rear mount requiring creativity.
trbo-4 - If it's worth it for you to bring the car to cincinnati, I have a shop called Dubwerx and I'd be happy to convert your car. I have more pictures of the sciroccco 20v swap.

ryan


----------



## trbo-4 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (dubwerx)*

could you send me an IM or email so we can talk?


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (trbo-4)*

IM sent!
ryan


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (moneymakin)*

OK. So if I read it right your saying that a G60 front mount will work for the front with a stock A2 subframe. Would you still use the TDI mounts for the trans and rear motor mount or just use the stock brackets (mine being a 86 GTI) on the car already? If you use the A3 subframe does the A2 control arms still fit and does it affect track width? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (Byron N.)*

First off, you only need to change mount brackets if you are using an 02a or 02j trans, then you would use the corrado g60 front and trans mount brackets with an a2 front crossmember. If you're using also the oem a rear crossmember, no extra parts are necessary. if you use an a3 rear crossmember, a2 control arms fit right up with no change in suspension and you would need a rear passenger side mount bracket from any 2.0l 4-cyl a3 car or passat tdi.
ryan


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (dubwerx)*

Thanks for the info. What year Passat TDI, I'm not famaliar with the Passat?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Byron N.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron N.* »_Thanks for the info. What year Passat TDI, I'm not famaliar with the Passat? 

96-97


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Good deal thanks for the details.


----------



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (Byron N.)*

Update... the car just cliked over 40,000 miles. I reset my odo @30k about a year ago when I did the swap to match the mileage of the engnie and trans. I did a leakdown when I got the motor with 30k and the #'s were all 99%-100%. I did it again after thouroughly thrashing the car for as year and am pleased to see that the leakdown is @ 98%-100%. I am now running 18psi, dropping to 13psi @ redline with new GIAC programming. Haven't had any problems so far (except for some front brake rotor warping which seems to be under control now), raced a srt-4 turbo neon with some unknown mods and it was a straight tie on the highway from 60-100mph. Sad that after all my work, my car is only as fast as a new doge neon with some mods.
I picked up an AEB head form a 1997 Audi a4 with 4 bent valves. This head has much larger ports and also does not have VCT, which is not hooked up on my car right now and may be costing me power, but it doesn't feel like it. Anyways, the plan is to rebuild the AEB head with mild polishing and throw it on there and dyno it to see the difference of that head and no VCT, should be informative. Oh and I guess I'll just have to put a peloquin on my credit card or something because driving this car around on cold pavement is so lame, I'm the one-wheel burnout king









ryan


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: (dubwerx)*

Ryan, I've read most of the 1.8t builds and am contemplating an 83 gti 1.8t swap. I'm still confused on the easiest and most cost effective way to make this swap happen and what donor car is the best. Based on your experience can you suggest a good path?
The mk1 I am buying already has a quaife in the tranny but I am unsure it can handle the stock output of a 1.8t for any duration. 
Thanks for any suggestions!
Hoffa


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (Hoffa)*

Hoffa,
That's a hard question to answer. There are good&bads for every way to do it, depends on your abilities and reasources. Want to buy my dropout and I'll help you install it??

UPDATE: The car is for sale ($7900) or driveline is for sale($5500 which includes peloquin, fmic, aeb head, eng/trans, and everything else under the hood!)

Check out the mk2 classifieds for updated details, thanks
Ryan
(513)271-7767
mon-fri 10am-7pm


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (moneymakin)*

do you know what the torque setting is for the two axle flange bolts. Also any intake ideas for a aeb with k03 in a mk2 gti. Theres not alot of space to work with?


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (20vgolfer)*

Torque setting would be..."good'n tight!" As for AEB intake, get the transverse intake manifold and the rest is totally custom fabrication. My first a2 1.8t used the AEB motor because in the beginning that was all there was. Nowadays I would get a transverse dropout, It'll save a lot of hassle but also give a few different hassles of it's own. have fun!
ryan


----------



## 20vgolfer (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (moneymakin)*

"good'n tight" thats what i was thinking- just being over cautious. and i have a transverse manifold- i meant for the turbo intake, not much room from the turbo to frame rail. got the problem solved though. thanks for the response


----------

